# Hate mornings with hubby



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

If we can stagger when we get up and have breakfast (like weekends) then I am fine.

But our routine at the moment is that we get up together and eat breakfast together.

I dont like it. I feel it's an invasion of privacy while he gets changed behind me as I put my make-up on at my dressing table. He is quiet and focussed on his day at work, wants to relax and read the newspaper while he eats breakfast.. I feel like there is an "atmosphere" and it feels very uncomfortable while I am eating my cereal next to him. 

I cant wait for breakfast to be finished and for him to go to work.

Anyone know what I mean?


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't understand why this is a problem for you? I wished my husband would eat breakfast, or drink coffee with me, but he doesn't. Usually he doesn't eat breakfast, and likes to drink his express coffee not at home.
If you don't feel comfortable why you seat next to him? Do something else.


----------



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Deb* said:


> I don't understand why this is a problem for you? I wished my husband would eat breakfast, or drink coffee with me, but he doesn't. Usually he doesn't eat breakfast, and likes to drink his express coffee not at home.
> If you don't feel comfortable why you seat next to him? Do something else.


Sorry your hubby doesnt want to have breakfast with you. I guess I dont know how lucky I am!

Good idea to do something else til he finishes:iagree:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My H and i never eat in the mornings together. i wouldnt like it, but im a grump in the mornings.


----------



## created4success (Apr 9, 2010)

DameEdna said:


> If we can stagger when we get up and have breakfast (like weekends) then I am fine.
> 
> But our routine at the moment is that we get up together and eat breakfast together.
> 
> ...


I, like others have said, enjoy eating the ocasional breakfast with my wife on the weekends, usually out.

As to your situation, have you ever mentioned how you feel to your spouse? Is there some way you can compromise, by still having quality time together (perhaps later in the day), while starting the mornings off in your "private spaces?"

I've always found that communication is key in my marriage. Ask for what you want, then go from there.


----------

